# Giordana Kit



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Giordana kit? I was thinking about buying a pair of the FR-C PRO bibs and a jersey. When I search online it seems the only reviews I find a related to the brands of Assos, Rapha, and Castelli. 

I currently have a pair of the Castelli Free Aero Race bib short but the chamois is cut to short in the front causing unwanted rubbing. 

Basically trying to decide between the FR-C Pro and Rapha pro team 2 bib short.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to wear some of their stuff.

They used to be made by APG, same company that makes Vermarc and Ale. In that sense their clothing was fairly similar to those companies.

They recently got their own factory though and started making their own clothing. 

FRC or Forma Red Carbon is the second quality tier under the EXO line.

My experience is with the EXO line.

As for your issue with the front of the chamois, you're looking at the wrong shorts to fix it. Assos is the company that has the seam free frontal attachment and absolute full privates coverage of the chamois. The short I'd look at is the T.Equipe, look at it's chamois specifically and compare the front of it, front of the foam, to the shorts you're looking at.


----------

